# Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)



## blauebanane (27. Juli 2012)

*Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Hallo,
ich bin totaler Smartphone Neuling, mein altes handy ist 7 Jahre alt. 
Ich suche ein Smartphone in dem Preisbereich bis max. 250€, eigentlich eher 200€. Android würde ich bevorzugen, ich weiß nicht welche Version da zu bevorzugen ist. Bildschirmgröße max 4", lieber 3,5. Es sollte eine gute Auflösung haben (Bin aus meinen Bekanntenkreis iPhone4 gewöhnt). Sachen wie eine ordentliche Kamera und ein ausreichend schneller Prozessor sind denke ich Standard heutzutage. Ich möchte keine superaufwändigen Spiele spielen, meistens nur die Standardapps, aber ein jederzeit flüssiges surfen ist denke ich auch in diesem Preisbereich machbar. Wo wir zum nächsten Punkt kommen:

Gebrauchtkauf:
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit gebrauchten Handys gemacht? Ist das grundsätzlich zu empfehlen? Habt ihr Ratschläge oder Tipps dazu? 

Grüße


----------



## BananenZaun (27. Juli 2012)

Es gibt in deinem Preisbereich öfter mal ein iPhone 3GS gebraucht zu kaufen. Das hat meines Erachtens einen 3,5 Zoll Bildschirm, aber eine etwas geringere Auflösung als das iPhone 4. Zudem ist die Kamera mit (glaube ich) 3 Megapixeln nicht die beste, aber eine im Mittelfeld. Zu den Funktionen eines iPhones muss ich dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel erzählen. iOS, also das Betriebssystem vom iPhone ist sehr einsteigerfreundlich und einfach zu bedienen. Es hat kaum/keine Fehler und stürzt nicht so oft ab wie manche Smartphones der Konkurrenz. 
Auch besteht beim iPhone die Möglichkeit zum Jailbreak. Dadurch stehen dir noch mehr Möglichkeiten offen. 
Zu anderen Smartphones kann ich dir nichts genaues sagen, setze seit 3 Jahren auf Apple Smartphones  

Warte vielleicht noch ein paar Antworten, die ein anderes Handy genauer beschreiben, ab, bilde dir dann ein eigenes Urteil und kauf' es dir 


Gruß,BananenZaun.


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

N Kumpel von mir hat seine Smartphones fast ausschließlich gebraucht bekommen und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Kommt halt immer auf den Vorbesitzer drauf an 
Ich werf einfach mal das Nexus S in den Raum, Vanilla-Android, Updates als erster (hat jetzt schon Jellybean spendiert bekommen), annähernd baugleich mit dem Galaxy S. Standardapps sind natürlich kein Ding, beim Surfen hab ich auch 0 Probleme. Das einzige was evtl stören könnte ist das in Jellybean Flash gestrichen wurde. Ich finde die Kamera jetzt nicht extrem schlecht aber auch nicht extrem gut, naja das sind die Handycams eigentlich alle nicht ^^


----------



## blauebanane (27. Juli 2012)

Kein apple bitte


----------



## JackOnell (27. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es mit dem Sony Ericsson ray kostet So 160-190 Euro ist nicht ganz so groß hat aber ein tolles Display, und bis 250 Euro das arcs vielleicht.


----------



## Ahab (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

4 Leute in meinem Freundeskreis haben gebrauchte Smartphones (2x HTC 7 Mozart, 2x Samsung Omnia 7) und sind völlig zufrieden. Ich kann es echt empfehlen. 

Das Nexus S ist gut, eventuell ist das HTC One V auch was für dich. Das gibts gebraucht schon für um die 220€ und ist noch recht frisch auf dem Markt.

Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: HTC ONE V Smartphone (9,4 cm (3,7 Zoll) Touchscreen, 5 Megapixel Kamera, Android OS) schwarz


----------



## blauebanane (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Bis jetzt tendiere ich zum Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S, das scheint in allen Bereichen ganz gut zu sein. Hat da jemand was gegen, bzw noch Alternativen? Und wie wichtig ist Android 4.0?


----------



## Timsu (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Das Nexus S ist meiner Meinung nach die deutlich bessere Wahl mit Android 4.1 sowie besser bedienbaren Tasten.


----------



## RainbowCrash (27. Juli 2012)

Xperia ist in Sachen Verarbeitung immer was schönes, die Updatepolitik sowieso


----------



## blauebanane (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

War das jetzt Ironie?!


----------



## Timsu (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*



blauebanane schrieb:


> War das jetzt Ironie?!


 
Sheldon?


----------



## blauebanane (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

hi
nein wenn ihr an dem Handy was auszusetzen habt, dann erläutert es doch bitte ein wenig. warum ist das nexus one besser bzw das xperia schlechter? Ich würde übrigens eine Schutzhülle verwenden.


----------



## Timsu (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Wenn ich für einen ähnlichen Preis die Wahl zwischen Nexus S und Xperia Arc S hätte würde ich dass Nexus bevorzugen.
Gründe:
Beim Xperia kann man meiner Meinung nach die Tasten (Home, Optionen und zurück) schlechter drücken.
Außerdem hat das Nexus S schon Android 4.1 offiziell bekommen, was das Xperia niemals erhalten wird.
Auch in Zukunft wird das Nexus S durch mehr Modder/Devs besseren Softwaresupport haben.
Zudem hat das Nexus S eine recht lange Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## blauebanane (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*



Timsu schrieb:


> Beim Xperia kann man meiner Meinung nach die Tasten (Home, Optionen und zurück) schlechter drücken..


das nexus hat doch nur touch-tasten?

und gibt es das nur noch gebraucht?


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

Wenn du dich zwischen den beiden entscheiden musst, nimm das Nexus.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*



blauebanane schrieb:


> War das jetzt Ironie?!


 
Jo der  sollte eigentlich das Indiz dafür sein 
Das Nexus S gibts neu auch noch, ist aber mittlerweile im Preis echt extrem gestiegen, hab im November für n weißes bei MC 270€ gelöhnt.


----------



## blauebanane (28. Juli 2012)

Ist die aktuelle android version so wichtig?


----------



## Pollution (28. Juli 2012)

Also der Sprung von android 2.3 auf 4.0 is gigantisch. 4.0 ist eigentlich fast ein Muss.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*



blauebanane schrieb:


> Kein apple bitte



sehr sympathisch!

Wenn dir Image nicht wichtig ist, es also kein Sony, HTC oder Samsung sein muss, dann schau mal nach nem Huawei Honour. Hat ICS, nen extrem großen Akku und ist durch den Singleprozessor mit 1,4GHz auf der einen Seite kein Stromfresser und trotzdem schnell genug für praktisch alles was man so braucht. Kommt überall gut weg - auch bei mir, ich habe meins seit März und ist mit dem 4" Display mMn auch vom Display ausreichend groß um was zu sehen, ohne, dass man Probleme hat es in eine normale Hosentasche zu stecken.


----------



## blauebanane (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Also das Honour sieht echt gut aus. Hat da jemand was gegen? Ich hab bis jetzt auch nur von leichten Schwächen bei der Kamera gelesen. Sonst ncihts zu bemäkeln?

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, aber könnt ihr mir bei Tarifen helfen? Bis jetzt tendiere ich zu Simyo 200. Bin Vielsurfer aber wenigtelefonierer. Für 17€ im Monat 500MB und je 200 Min/SMS. Habt ihr dafür noch was günstigeres?

Grüße


----------



## Klarostorix (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

also wenn du dir das Honour ansiehst, ist vielleicht auch ein Samsung Galaxy S Plus ein Blick wert. Hat den gleichen Unterbau (RAM, CPU und GPU identisch), bietet aber ein tolles AMOLED-Display. Akku ist auch gut, ich schaffs eigentlich nicht, den Akku bis zum Abend ganz leer zu bekommen. Bei geringer Nutzung auch 3 Tage möglich.


----------



## Timsu (28. Juli 2012)

Kein S+
Da gibt es nur Android 2.3 und kaum Devs.
Wenn schon das normale S, dass ist wesentlich besser (softwaretechnisch), kommt aber noch lange nicht an ein Nexus S ran.


----------



## Zappaesk (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*



blauebanane schrieb:


> Also das Honour sieht echt gut aus. Hat da jemand was gegen? Ich hab bis jetzt auch nur von leichten Schwächen bei der Kamera gelesen. Sonst ncihts zu bemäkeln?



Die Kamera ist OK. Für Vielknipser mag es was besseres geben, aber ich habe noch kein Handy gesehen, das wirklich ne "gute" Kamera hat. Speziell bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen wirds bei allen mehr oder weniger mau. Für Schnappschüsse langts mir.



blauebanane schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, aber könnt ihr mir bei Tarifen helfen? Bis jetzt tendiere ich zu Simyo 200. Bin Vielsurfer aber wenigtelefonierer. Für 17€ im Monat 500MB und je 200 Min/SMS. Habt ihr dafür noch was günstigeres?



Ich bin bei KabelBW, da zahlt man 4,90€ für 200MB im Monat oder 14,90€ für 3GB - man muss aber in BW wohnen und Kunde bei denen sein...




Klarostorix schrieb:


> also wenn du dir das Honour ansiehst, ist vielleicht auch ein Samsung Galaxy S Plus ein Blick wert. Hat den gleichen Unterbau (RAM, CPU und GPU identisch), bietet aber ein tolles AMOLED-Display. Akku ist auch gut, ich schaffs eigentlich nicht, den Akku bis zum Abend ganz leer zu bekommen. Bei geringer Nutzung auch 3 Tage möglich.



Das S+ bekommt doch kein offizielles ICS. D.h. man muss es rooten und CynanogenMod oder sowas draufmachen... Dazu ist der Akku fast 20 kleiner als beim Huawei.


----------



## blauebanane (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Ich hab mir grad mal die Netze angeschaut. Scheint so als würde  sich besonders bei mir auf dem Land D1 oder D2 empfehlen. Also fällt  Simyo schonmal raus.

Ich denke ich werde mir dann 500MB für 10€ + 9ct pro minute oder sms holen. 
bei congstar oder fyve oder ähnlichem. Oder kennt jemand einen besseren/günstigeren Anbieter


----------



## blauebanane (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Ich sicher das jetzt nochmal für mich als Smartphone deppen ab.
Ich bestell mir das handy hier
Huawei U8860 Honor Mattschwarz [10,2cm (4") Touchscreen, Android 2.3, 8MP-Kamera] bei notebooksbilliger.de
die standard sim karte hier
https://www.fyve.de/pages/bestellen

und dann noch ne microsd karte irgendwo. korrekt? wenn ich die sim dann registriert hab funktioniert alles oder


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Juli 2012)

So sollte es sein


----------



## blauebanane (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

top 
danke


----------



## batmaan (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

wie wärs mit dem sensation gebraucht für 254€ ? http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B004Z6W23I/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used
deutlich besser als die huawei geräte, von dem ich nichts halte.


----------



## Abufaso (30. Juli 2012)

Also mein Tarif bietet 250MB, Flat ins Festnetz und ins 1&1 Netz, für 9,95 im Monat.


----------



## blauebanane (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Ist alles schon bestellt


----------



## Abufaso (30. Juli 2012)

Der von fyve ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht


----------



## batmaan (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

14 tage rückgaberecht


----------



## blauebanane (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

genau. 
was sollte mir denn an dem huawei nciht gefallen?


----------



## batmaan (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

ich kenne kein gerät von denen, und die geräte wirken im gegnsatz zu den htc "billig".


----------



## Timsu (30. Juli 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne kein gerät von denen



Das ist natürlich ein Argument...


----------



## batmaan (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*



Timsu schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich ein Argument...



Deshalb sage ich auch, ICH würde das nicht nehmen, da ich keins von den kenne und die geräte auch kaum bekannt sind. Für MICH ist das ein Argument.


----------



## blauebanane (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

die tests im netzt sind durchweg positiv, und wenn man es selber noch nicht in der hand gehabt hat und nicht einmal die marke kennt, wäre das für mich ein grund mich garnicht erst zu dem thema zu äußern.


----------



## somsom (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

galaxy s2


----------



## batmaan (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

für 250 ? Zeig mir bitte ein sgs2 für den Preis.

Wenn dir das Huawei gefällt kannst dus behalten.
Aber: es hat sehr wenig ram und nur einen singlecore, das ist nicht mehr zukunftssicher. Wenns dir reicht, musst du aber letzlich selber wissen.


----------



## blauebanane (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Bin keiner der aufwendige spielen MUSS


----------



## batmaan (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

auch für zukünftige Updates sehe ich schwarz.

edit: ". Ein Update auf Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich ist bald verfügbar" ist das Update schon da?


----------



## Zappaesk (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Das Update ist da, habs letzte Woche aufgespielt. 

Ob man zwingend einen Multicoreprozessor wg. der Zukunftsfähigkeit benötigt muss jeder selber wissen. Ich habe bislang keine App gefunden, bei der ich mehr Leistung benötigt hätte. Die 1.4 Ghz sind ja auch net so schlampig. Für Hardcoregamer mags nicht genug sein, aber ansonsten? Die Bedienung ist jedenfalls sehr flüssig.

Für das Geld wirds nix vergleichbares geben. Wen es stört, dass es sich um eine relativ unbekannte Marke handelt, der ist selber Schuld. Ein Handy ohne Image - ich kann damit leben.

Huawei selber ist ein riesiger Konzern und neben Cisco Marktführer bei Netzwerktechnik. O2 betreibt z.b. in Süddeutschland sein komplettes Netz mit Komponenten von denen. Firmen wie HTC mögen bekannter und deren Produkte stylischer sein, sind aber verglichen mit Huawei nur kleine Klitschen.


----------



## blauebanane (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Firmen wie HTC mögen bekannter und deren Produkte stylischer sein, sind aber verglichen mit Huawei nur kleine Klitschen.



also ich find das huawei optisch ganz schön.

sollte übrigens morgen ankommen, ich werd dann mal posten wies so ist.


----------



## blauebanane (1. August 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

Das Handy ist da. Gefällt mir gut.

Diese microsd karte ist passend?
Samsung Essential Class 10 microSDHC 32GB Speicherkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Zappaesk (1. August 2012)

*AW: Smartphone bis 250€ (gebraucht?)*

ja, die sollte passen


----------



## Klarostorix (1. August 2012)

Die ist gut, nutze sie in meinem SGS+.


----------

